# Altima 98 cam swap



## (98 altima) (Aug 12, 2011)

hey i feel that the 00 altima 240 exhaust cam would make more power in the 98 due to the 216 stock exhaust cam that currently in my car, it should go from 232,216 to a 232,240, same motor different cam profiles. please advise.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Maybe a horsepower or two, but I doubt you'll notice much of a differance and IMO it's not worth the work for so little gain.


----------



## (98 altima) (Aug 12, 2011)

But I'm not looking for peak horsepower I'm trying to broaden my torque curve, I my top end jest dies after 3500rpm considering it only has a 216 cam duration. With a longer duration more gases can flow at higher rpm thus giving me a smoother fuller rev to redline. I will be tuning once I have the hard and software. With a tune alone I can gain way more than on or two horses, considering the fuel delivery/timing will be set to match the bigger cam.:woowoo:


----------

